
The custom-made computers powered by pepperoni pizza - smacktoward
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20200225-00/?p=103484
======
oldandcold
Just ask them to send you an invoice. I was in a similar bind decades ago.
There was Western Union, but too much hassle. "Can you send me bill? Here's my
name, address...that way you have a paper trail". At that time, mailing
invoices was common. They did, my company paid them too. If I recall, it was
for $0.99.

------
Jaruzel
I'm more intrigued as to what the machines were, and why Windows NT wouldn't
run properly on them.

~~~
dirtydroog
Same

------
rasengan
From the article:

“ “Will you take a corporate check which I promise to put in the mail?”

She was sure this wouldn’t work.

“You will?!” ”

————————-

What if a check was never sent?

~~~
nkrisc
Eat the cost and never accept payment by promised check over the phone ever
again.

